# All Pond Solutions external



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

Hello guys,

does any one using their external filters ? Or did you try it in the past ? Are they any good ? 

I am wondering if I shall buy the 1000L/H for my juwel rio 125 but I did think I will ask first.

Thank you for help 

Vaz


----------



## Sacha (4 Mar 2014)

Yes, I have an external 1400 lph EF. They are fantastic filters. Great value for money. 

I have a Juwel Rio 125 too. I would recommend you do what I did and get the 1400 lph.


----------



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

Sacha said:


> Yes, I have an external 1400 lph EF. They are fantastic filters. Great value for money.
> 
> I have a Juwel Rio 125 too. I would recommend you do what I did and get the 1400 lph.



Thank you very much dude I will buy the 1400 EF then  A bit scared as I will have to remove the internal


----------



## Sacha (4 Mar 2014)

You don't 'have' to remove it. I run my external alongside the Juwel internal filter. I upgraded the internal from the Bioflow 600 to the Bioflow 1000. It gives great flow. 

The only downside of the APS externals is that they can be a pain to prime.


----------



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

Sacha said:


> I run my external alongside the Juwel internal filter



Ohhh Is it a bit too much ? So you do not use the spray bar?



Sacha said:


> APS externals is that they can be a pain to prime



Sorry I am not english... Do you mean pain to start up ? Like first time or every time I clean it. 

I already order the main It should come Thu or so  

Thank you again.


----------



## DrRob (4 Mar 2014)

Sacha said:


> Great value for money.



I like them. I have one, but for value for money, do bear in mind that they're power hungry for what they do, and the cost adds up considerably compared to some of the economical filters you can get if you're paying the electricity bill. After crunching some numbers I worked out that some of the eco running filters worked out far cheaper over a year, despite the much higher purchase price, so worth doing some maths.


----------



## Sacha (4 Mar 2014)

They are annoying to start up. The first time and then every time you clean it. It's not a serious problem. It just takes a bit longer. 

I do use the spray bar for the external. But I also have the internal filter. It's not too much flow- the fish love it!


----------



## Vazkez (4 Mar 2014)

DrRob said:


> I like them. I have one, but for value for money, do bear in mind that they're power hungry for what they do, and the cost adds up considerably compared to some of the economical filters you can get if you're paying the electricity bill. After crunching some numbers I worked out that some of the eco running filters worked out far cheaper over a year, despite the much higher purchase price, so worth doing some maths.



Thank you for the feed back  I see what you mean. Yes I do pay the bills but (it my sounds stupid) is the initial pay worst. I  was looking on the JBL but they are all like £100.



Sacha said:


> I do use the spray bar for the external. But I also have the internal filter. It's not too much flow- the fish love it!



Hmmm I shall try it then and see  

One last question if you do not mind please. I was thinking to stack the CO2 to intake of the fillter nut I heard some ppl geting airlocks and so on. Did you try this guys or you encantered the same problem?

Thank you


----------



## Sacha (4 Mar 2014)

I have not tried it myself but I would suggest that if you do put the Co2 into the filter intake, you should remove all the sponges in the filter and have only bio balls. 

I use an inline atomizer attached to the 'out' hose of the filter.


----------



## Vazkez (5 Mar 2014)

I see thank you very much for the great help


----------



## Claire (5 Mar 2014)

I use similar but unbranded filters from online that were cheap. They do not pump as much as they say they do, so get at least one size up from what you would need, but otherwise they are good!


----------



## Claire (5 Mar 2014)

Also, if you do decide to take out the internal filter you can get a good amount of money for it. I sold mine on ebay as an auction with a starting price of £0.99 and it sold for about £30 + P&P.


----------



## Vazkez (5 Mar 2014)

Yeah I do not know yet but if they I will sell it  Thank you very much great advice


----------



## Vazkez (6 Mar 2014)

My new toy just arrived  Gonna instal it in the evening. It will be a bit tricky as I have 3D background which going above the water as well so I will have to make some holes to it for the spray bar or something 
Also is the skimmer any good or shall I just skip that.

Thank you.

Vaz


----------



## Sacha (6 Mar 2014)

No- the skimmer is rubbish! Don't use it.


----------



## Vazkez (6 Mar 2014)

kk thk you again


----------

